# Announcing the new and improved TUG Marketplace homepage!



## TUGBrian (Feb 3, 2016)

We had been working on this for awahile but with a recent thread providing some much needed feedback, this was pushed to the top of the project list!

Hope you all like the new look, and enjoy the added ease and functionality in browsing and searching the TUG Timeshare marketplace!

Check it out here:

http://tug2.com/timeshare-marketplace.aspx


and of course if you find any errors/issues/etc....we always welcome any feedback!


----------



## presley (Feb 4, 2016)

It looks great! Much easier to navigate.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 4, 2016)

I had to check it out.  I see why people find it confusing!  

My first thought was to check on Wisconsin rentals in US-Central.  We're especially interested in the week after Christmas.  

There was an ad posted for Glacier Canyon, week 52, for $499.  I was interested and clicked on it and I saw that had several rentals listed - almost all partial weeks, some for higher than $499, and a lot of them were much higher than $499 - for a partial week.  And none of the advertised dates specifically listed in the ad were for week 52.

Somehow, someway, you should be able to get an accurate summary view of the primary details on the main page - and get no surprises after opening.  This ad had several surprises.  There has to be a better way of dealing with the floating weeks.  I'd also recommend getting rid of the week number column altogether (or at least move it out of the prominent left hand position).  The date is there anyway, so it appears to be redundant.

I realize that the software limitations are probably driving the current format, so what you have there might be the best you can do.  The floating weeks are definitely causing problems - as I recall others mentioning previously in the past.  Sorry, I can't provide any feedback about the changes, I really don't go to the marketplace very often to provide a good comparison for you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 4, 2016)

sadly, what people type in their description SHOULD match what they have entered into the ad details (ie what you see on the summary).

please report ads that do not do this and we will remove them.


----------



## topcop400 (Feb 6, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> sadly, what people type in their description SHOULD match what they have entered into the ad details (ie what you see on the summary).
> 
> Please report ads that do not do this and we will remove them.



This isn't an exchange ad, yet it's in with the exchange ads:

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifi...ds - USA - West&ResortArea=6&ForExchange=True

For some reason, the link didn't work.  It's the first listing for Worldmark points under US/West.


----------



## topcop400 (Feb 6, 2016)

Is there a way to search exchange ads for those who WANT what you HAVE?  I spend a lot of time clicking on things and reading posts that don't apply to me because they're looking for something I don't have.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2016)

post or PM me the ad number...should be displayed at the bottom right hand corner of every ad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2016)

topcop400 said:


> Is there a way to search exchange ads for those who WANT what you HAVE?  I spend a lot of time clicking on things and reading posts that don't apply to me because they're looking for something I don't have.



no, as the exchange system provides automated matching/notification when you have something someone else wants, and they have something you have posted you want.

this is why we suggest that everyone at the very least post an exchange ad with what they own and what they would be looking for.

far more potential matches would be made =)


----------



## topcop400 (Feb 6, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> post or PM me the ad number...should be displayed at the bottom right hand corner of every ad.



Done, by PM.


----------

